# Need help. Armorseal treadplex for porch



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

The Rep is right. I have read and herd nothing but good things about SW`s Tred Plex. For what it is worth...............Good Luck..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

The product bulletin from Sherwin Williams on Tred-Plex says to prime first.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Technically speaking, as per the bulletin spec sheet, there is a tredplex primer to be used with the tredplex top coat. But in conversations with both my rep and corporate, 2 coats of top coat treplex will give you the same adherence properties as tredplex primer and tredplex top coat. Years past the big selling tactic was that Acrilic resin based paint was all self priming. GO figure. :laughing:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thier primer is water based as well. I still don't see how it would perform better on bare wood than oil primer.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Matthewt1970 said:


> Thier primer is water based as well. I still don't see how it would perform better on bare wood than oil primer.



Perhaps you should have pointed this fact out instead of just making comment about tredplex primer & bulletin sheets.........:laughing:

Oil is IMO the best way to go, also with the fact that the OP has a covered deck. But with all the hub-bub about water based paints and the fact that oil is getting harder and harder to get now a days, it would seem that Acrylics are now taking over. It will not be to to long before a person will have to show proof of industrial/Commercial license before a paint company will sell it. So to the OP I guess it is up to you as to what direction you need to go.

Good Luck with this project..............:thumbsup:


----------



## Lman924 (Aug 9, 2010)

*I used an oil primer*

i went ahead and spoke to some real paint people and they told me to oil prime and top coat it with tread plex. Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## jce (Apr 2, 2010)

I work for MAB Paints (now SW) & would not recommend using it w/o primer. I have seen to many latex floor finishes fail. they are just not as good unless your using some type of 2 part epoxy.

just my 2 cents


----------



## peskysushi (Jan 22, 2012)

I just used Treadplex over polyurethane on a concrete basement floor and was told at SW it would self prime. The documentation appeared to support this view. But after four days, I can scrape it off with my finger nail . I would not use this over poly without a very specialized primer, or without sanding and treating the surface in some way that ensures a good bond. Also, I would strongly suggest testing it on small area no matter what you are painting over. I am facing the potential of having to remove the paint from the entire basement and starting over.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Pesky, did you prepare the existing surface prior to application? At the very least, the poly should have been sanded. Sometimes however, it takes the full curing period for a finish to fully adhere to the surface. I would give it a few more days and retest it.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

The advice given to the OP from his various paint-resources makes me laugh....

Their are VERY VERY FEW primers capable of being walked on.
Let alone EXTERIOR use "Foot-traffic capable" primers!!

I'm near-shocked that few of his retailers/advisors knew this!!
Cabot had/has a primer for their SOLID deck-stains. We may have sold TWO gallons in 5 years....

You couldn't PAY ME ENOUGH to put an Oil primer down....horizontally.
Just the act of doing that compromises your topcoats.
If you primed with a "Normal" Exterior Oil primer, you'd instantly create a failure-point.
Besides...over time...Oils get more "brittle".
NOT what you want under your Floor-paint!!!

Faron


----------

